# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Slick, скрытый раздел винта и ключ.

## DarkGlasser

Хочется "Слить" систему с нетбука emashines 250. Ключик переписали, остались технические вопросы.

Как сделать загрузочный диск из того что есть на ноуте? Там есть раздел "Восстановления системы" размером в 14гб и "Зарезервировано системой" в 100мб соответсвенно. Чем слить слик таблицу с него? Хочется поделится с общественностью ключиками, образами и прочими вкусностями - только вот как это сделать понять не могу.


В общем за любую информацию по сабжу буду премного благодарен. И кстати чем быстрее тем лучше - нетбук скоро заберут у меня.

----------


## Slater

> Как сделать загрузочный диск из того что есть на ноуте


почитайте здесь
кстати какая система стоит на нетбуке?
я копировал висту с помощью акрониса (на современных ноутах как правило включён режим AHCI контроллера SATA -- а этот режим не знали, например, версии True Image Home версий до 11; в True Image Home версии 2009 (она же -- 12) стало возможным работать с AHCI в безопасном режиме программы, а в True Image Home версии 2010 -- в основном (безопасный режим из него исключён).), делал раздел "восстановления" открытым, копировал все на диск, потом форматировал винт, и ставил сборку ХР СП3. только нужно еще сделать диск загрузочным, создать загрузочный сектор, для каждой ОС есть свои ньюансы.
если нет привода CD/DVD то скопируйте все полностью на внешний носитель, отдавайте нетбук и спокойно экспериментируйте с созданием диска.

----------


## DarkGlasser

Семёрка стартер. А можно вытащить сертификат из винды, затем интегрировав оный в другой дистрибутив стартера? Как вытащить слик таблицу так и не понял...

----------


## Slater

> Семёрка стартер. А можно вытащить сертификат из винды, затем интегрировав оный в другой дистрибутив стартера? Как вытащить слик таблицу так и не понял...


почитайте здесь:yes:

----------


## DarkGlasser

Ткните пожалуйста носом. Я там увидел только активаторы, сборки и вопросы о установке / активации. Перечитал всю тему..

----------


## Slater

> Ткните пожалуйста носом. Я там увидел только активаторы, сборки и вопросы о установке / активации. Перечитал всю тему..


посоветовали посмотреть по этим форумам http://www.msiw.ru/, http://acerfans.ru

----------

